#ubuntu-ht 2011-05-09
<MagicFab> Les photos finales du projet:
<MagicFab> https://picasaweb.google.com/magicfab/HaitiAvril2011
<MagicFab> DarkJuju, IdleOne m4v olive sipherdee ^
<IdleOne> MagicFab: toutes les ordi roule Ubuntu maintenant?
<IdleOne> ordis*
<MagicFab> IdleOne, oui, dual-boot
<IdleOne> Super. Ubuntu premier j'espere :)
<MagicFab> default, oui :)
<IdleOne> incroyable voir les edifices detruit et le gens qui on toujour un sourire
<DarkJuju> nice :)
<m4v> MagicFab: muy bueno :D
<sipherdee> bonjour!
